# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] samsung led tv ue50h6400 Προβλημα με φωτισμο

## vasiliskal

Γεια σας, η εν λογω τηλεοραση οταν αναβει η μεση και πανω της οθονης ειναι λιγο πιο σκοτεινη απο την υπολοιπη, μετα απο 5 λεπτα λειτουργιας ο φωτισμος επανερχεται κανονικα σε ολο το πανελ. Σκεφτηκα οτι πιθανοτατα να φταιει η μια καλωδιοταινια αλλα δεν δικιαολογει να φτιαχνει μονη της μετα απο λιγο. Τι θα μπορουσα να κοιταξω?

----------


## katmadas

ναι τα λεντ ειναι.
θελει ανοιγμα το πανελ.

----------

